# Guía de Uruguay para no uruguayos



## Yo Soy El Super-YO! (Oct 7, 2004)

Sirva este thread de guía para aquellos extranjeros que quieran viajar o mudarse a nuestro país. La información comprenderá de todo para que el recién llegado se sienta cómodo y respaldado en el goce de su ocio o su estancia permanente.

Si hiciéramos de esta guía una recopilación de datos, la misma no se diferenciaría de una entrada en Wikipedia. Por lo tanto apelaré más a lo subjetivo, es decir, lo que siente un uruguayo de su país.

Por ejemplo, si tratásemos el clima “estadísticamente” diríamos que Uruguay es templado y que las diferencias de temperatura son mínimas. Lo que no se diría, claro, es que una madrugada de julio puede alcanzar los 4 grados centígrados bajo cero y que un día soleado de verano puede superar tranquilamente los 30.

Asimismo, las estadísticas socioeconómicas poco nos dicen por sí solas. El desempleo se encuentra en un mínimo, cierto… ¿pero qué tal los sueldos? ¿Cómo es la variación de precios?

Iré agregando cosas progresivamente, para luego ordenarlas temáticamente, así que el hilo puede parecer de entrada un poco caótico.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO! (Oct 7, 2004)

*Lo más básico: el dinero.*

*1 dólar = 20 pesos uruguayos aproximadamente.*

Hay variaciones pero las mismas son mínimas. Como país agroexportador, Uruguay no puede darse el lujo de que el dólar baje más allá de este valor, puesto que no serían competitivos sus productos en el exterior.

El símbolo del peso uruguayo es *$.*

El símbolo de dólar es *US$.*

No es común usar dólares en el día a día a menos que nos encontremos en una zona turística. No obstante la moneda estadounidense suele emplearse (en el discurso) en la representación del precio de objetos importados como electrodomésticos, tecnología, en vehículos o en alquiler y compra de inmuebles.

Toda capital departamental o ciudad de más de 3 mil habitantes suele contar con una o varias casas de cambio, que intercambian uruguayos, dólares, pesos argentinos y reales.

También -aunque sólo para cambio de dólares a uruguayos o viceversa- se puede apelar a locales de *ABITAB* o *REDPAGOS*.

En estos lugares también se pueden hacer giros al resto del país, depósitos y, lo que es importante, *PAGAR LAS FACTURAS* de electricidad, agua, teléfono, televisión por cable o satelital, internet, etc.

Las localizaciones de estos lugares pueden verse en sus respectivas páginas web:

www.abitab.com.uy

www.redpagos.com.uy


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## oniyii (Jul 30, 2013)

Que rico ir a Uruguay en julio. Buen aporte. Ojala se agregue más información

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

